# 2012 Chihuahua Calendar



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

This is the calendar we made for the coming new year 
I added a few of my favorite dog quotes to it too


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i love it !!! all the pics are beautiful. i may have to try that next year


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

That is gorgeous - you could sell it and make a fortune!

My daughter and I were shopping last week and bought a chi puppy calendar for 2012 that she fell in love with, wish I'd thought of doing this instead. Hmmm maybe I need another calendar somewhere!


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Love it! 
I made one of Daisy for my mum for Xmas, doesn't look as great as yours though!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

awww thats awesome!!!! i love it


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I am beyond jealous!!!!!!! Wow! I love it!


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

So gorgeous totally love it, cant wait to get my pup and take loadsa pics so i can do the same next year!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

elaina said:


> i love it !!! all the pics are beautiful. i may have to try that next year


You should! It is actually pretty fun to make and its lovely to see photos of your babies hanging on your wall 



liss77 said:


> That is gorgeous - you could sell it and make a fortune!
> LOL I wish... I'm afraid if I did sell it I would sell a total of 3 copies, namely 2 to my parents and perhaps one to you hahahaha
> 
> My daughter and I were shopping last week and bought a chi puppy calendar for 2012 that she fell in love with, wish I'd thought of doing this instead. Hmmm maybe I need another calendar somewhere!


You can never have enough calendars! I also had a photo pen, photo notebook and photo stickers made with their photos so you can get some of those instead 



Charlotte~ said:


> Love it!
> I made one of Daisy for my mum for Xmas, doesn't look as great as yours though!


Aww thank you! You are too kind. I bet your one Looked FAB



Adrienne said:


> awww thats awesome!!!! i love it


Thank you!



rms3402 said:


> I am beyond jealous!!!!!!! Wow! I love it!


Thank you! You should give it a go
Its just like scrap booking hehe



SugarChi said:


> So gorgeous totally love it, cant wait to get my pup and take loadsa pics so i can do the same next year!


OOohhh! How exciting!
I am sure you will have so many adorable photos that it will be really hard to pick some
I had that trouble :foxes15:


----------

